# Run a GFCI circuit from my main panel?



## lostinnc (Jun 18, 2016)

I want to run a 15 amp circuit to my shed from my main panel (picture attached.)  I ran 10-2 UF cable from the shed to this panel (it's 180 feet away, which is why I ran 10 gauge), and I have enough slack to take it all the way in the house to a sub panel if I'm not able to wire to this panel.

(I've also attached a picture of a spare breaker for reference...)

I have two questions:

1) Can I even get a 15 amp breaker for this panel?  The smallest breaker that is currently in the panel is 40 amp. 

2) If I can get a 15 amp breaker for this panel, how do I turn off the power so I can wire it up?  I've seen the guy from the electric company turn and remove the meter.  Is that the only way to do it?

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 18, 2016)

WOW, this is an old ZINSCO panel.

DO NOT remove the meter unless you want the utility as visitors.

There does not appear to be a main in this panel, so is there another at or near a utility pole? Unless this is all underground distribution.

If you are not familiar with working behind the dead front panel, you'd be well advised to hire an electrician.

Does the subpanel have spares?


----------



## lostinnc (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes, I've heard that "old" comment before from electricians and even the utility employees...

I do not want the utility as visitors, so I won't remove the meter.  Thank you.

It is fed underground from a pole about 300 feet away.  I saw the utility tech come once to replace a breaker, and he turned it off by removing the meter.

I have installed new circuits before, and I'm reasonably comfortable as long as I can kill power to the panel.  If I can't kill power to this panel (and get a 15 amp breaker for it), then I think I'd prefer to run it into one of the subpanels the house (and yes, there is room in those panels.)

Last question: any suggestions on how to get this through the brick into my crawl space?  I thought about drilling a hole about 6 inches off the ground and using one of these, but I'd appreciate any suggestions.

Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks.

The meter you have is a radio tech. and the utility would be notified.

It also appears that you have a 2 part dead front panel service and given the age, along with it being a ZINSCO, I'd almost bet that were you to remove the right hand section, there would not be a separate ground buss bar, just the 2 primary and the neutral.

ZINSCO breakers are basically a straight plug-in, unlike others that hook under before engaging the buss bar, and thats a plus.

Have you attempted to fit a #10 conductor into a 15Amp ZINSCO breaker?

Can you add a photo with the right dead front panel removed.?

There may be a way to add solve this w/o drilling through the brick.


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 19, 2016)

I&#8217;m not an electrician so take my advice as such. I think your outside panel might be what they call a split bus and the breakers in that panel are reserved for the heaver 240v loads we see your range and water heater are controlled there. 

I actually think if it was mine after reading a little here about the reliability of those systems I would be looking at an upgrade to a more conventional system. If not and I understand why you may not want to if all is working well I would go with tying into the inside panel and doing a new breaker for the shed there as a DIY. Most likely as mentioned above the #10 wont fit in a 15a breaker so you will have to do a pigtail down to #12 inside the panel. As far as I know that&#8217;s allowed and the reason you ran the larger conductor was for voltage loss over the long run. 

The LB and a short length of conduit thru the wall sounds right to me. IMO getting a hole thru the wall isn&#8217;t going to be as big of a deal as messing with that old zinsco. 

Hopefully the pros will be along shortly and give us all the facts.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 20, 2016)

No way would I limit myself by running just a 15 amp. circuit unless you just want to run some lights!


----------



## lostinnc (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for all the helpful feedback...

I ended up just digging 10 inches down, then drilling through the brick, running the wire, and burying it.  I'll terminate in the interior subpanel.

Thanks again to everyone.  For someone like me who has limited experience, these forums are very helpful.

All the best...


----------



## bud16415 (Jun 20, 2016)

joecaption said:


> No way would I limit myself by running just a 15 amp. circuit unless you just want to run some lights!



I agree if I went to all the trouble to run #10 that far I would at least do a 20a.


----------



## Snoonyb (Jun 20, 2016)

lostinnc said:


> Thanks for all the helpful feedback...
> 
> I ended up just digging 10 inches down, then drilling through the brick, running the wire, and burying it.  I'll terminate in the interior subpanel.
> 
> ...



You seem to have an Idea about the derating process of conductors over length, so how close to 200' will the total run be?

You also had a better chance of #10 conductor fitting into a ZINSCO breaker than others, and you had spares in the outside panel.

If you need a #12 pigtail to tie to the #10, use stranded because it has a greater ampacity than solid conductor;http://www.cerrowire.com/ampacity-charts


----------

